# references for a good amp repair/refurbishment shop (Orion 95-97)



## ken morgan (Oct 28, 2021)

Looking for a reputable repair facility to send some Orion amps to for a good once over and a capacitor swap (if needed) anybody have a place they sent their own amps to for this type of work? no friend of a friend stuff folks.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

There's a few members here who repair amps:

ShawnK, well respected member with several references.
jeffP (Jeff Priddy), well respected member with several references. 
EricsAmplifiers, new to the site so I haven't heard much feedback.
I'm sure there's others on here but I can't recall them at this time.

I've used Ray at Linear Power(TIPS) to work on some LP amps and a pair of SS Series 1 D200's.
I've also used Gregg at Monolithic to refresh a couple of his amplifiers(he won't work on other brands).
Zed has a great reputation on amplifier repair.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ken morgan (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks, I will look them up!

R

Ken


----------



## johnmoran810 (9 mo ago)

ken morgan said:


> Looking for a reputable repair facility to send some Orion amps to for a good once over and a capacitor swap (if needed) anybody have a place they sent their own amps to for this type of work? no friend of a friend stuff folks.


How did this work out for you?


----------



## ken morgan (Oct 28, 2021)

Currently sitting in limbo due to movements, can't get to my amps to ship them so the person I (edit) was (edit) recommended will get my business when I get back. not his fault in anyway shape or form, just deployments suck. such is overseas assignments.


----------

